# $$$$ BMH"s >>>X-Mas deals $



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

_*We are at it once again*_, there are several new products and some Re-designed to meet the demand and abuse that we put on it for the New Year.

Our Tele-scopic'S are the top leader in the industry, but we out did our selves again. When a T-S was overlocked the piston head would bottom out on the bushing and wedge it to crimp around the 2nd stage cylinder casing. So we did 2 new designs to meet the needs



















We've also been asked by many to offer O-Ringed blocks and other such part, like dump bodies, Zig-Zag slowdown, and even cylinders.


















































Starting 12-15-2010 and running up to 12-30-10 our kit special for the end of the year will be......2 Pump Chrome Street Kit with power balls for *$899.00 *plus shipping.....








This is not the exact kit but this will give you a good idea...


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

do you have any hydraulic kits on sale? 2 pump maybe 3?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock. 










Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.










*Kit will sell for* $600


We will be carrying the axle pivot bushings for G-Body,Caprice for $55.00 and Lincoln ,Cadillac for $60.00


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

ON THE 14" TELESCOPICS THAT EXTEND TO 22" DO THEY FIT JUST THE REGULAR POWER BALLS?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We will be having some sales on kits and suspension parts in the next week, so keep checking in and see whats crackin, We will be adding things daily.....That's how the *BMH* family gets down :biggrin: 

We got some cool little trinkets for the holiday specials ,left over from the Super-Show.... Spend 500.00 or more and get your choice of 1 of these, while supplies last !!!!


























Big-M's *chipper* stickers $2.50 each or 2 for $5.00


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 4 2010, 08:50 PM~19239637
> *ON THE 14" TELESCOPICS THAT EXTEND TO 22" DO THEY FIT JUST THE REGULAR POWER BALLS?
> *


All new T-S will be 225 per pair...
8's to 17''
12's to 22''
14's to 25''
16's to 28'' (these are being made ,1 week delivery time)

And yes all our teles have 1'' hardened final shaft

Or we will do a T-S combo with super deep coil-over cups for $285.00


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetplayer (Aug 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetplayer_@Dec 4 2010, 09:11 PM~19239820
> *ttt :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Big "J" u going out tonite


----------



## streetplayer (Aug 30, 2007)

no sir bout to go to bed so i can go to pomona in the a.m. 


Your always stepping the game up looking good. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetplayer_@Dec 4 2010, 09:17 PM~19239887
> *no sir bout to go to bed so i can go to pomona in the a.m.
> Your always stepping the game up looking good. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes we do...cool, be safe homie.. and if you see a good deal on a small blower manifold for 871 ...LMK kneegrow :biggrin:


----------



## Rony420 (Jan 8, 2010)

any specials for the lincoln homies? i need a slip yoke on the trailing arms? ball joint extenders?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn good deals... And nothing but the most quality parts from these guys.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rony420_@Dec 4 2010, 09:34 PM~19240088
> *any specials for the lincoln homies?   i need a slip yoke          on the trailing arms?     ball joint extenders?
> *


Might have a few deals... :biggrin:









Lincoln Extender kit. as shown 









Chrome kit for $220.00

On the adjustables, pretty much everything that I have in stock is spoken for, But we'll see what the weeks ahead will offer  

I do have the slips for G-body,caprice, and older caddy's we will doing these at sale price , But the big body caddy and Lincoln I can't :happysad: 









This driveline pictured is the lincoln, see how big diameter the tube is,
the lincoln use a massive 3.5 diameter stub


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Smokin Hot Deals and Hot new products to keep you warm during these cold winter nights  :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY+Dec 4 2010, 09:49 PM~19240265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx Homies. we do our best playa's


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

nice, boss o-ring ports good shit.


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2010, 07:27 PM~19239443
> *We are at it once again, there are several new products and some Re-designed to meet the demand and abuse that we put on it for the New Year.
> 
> Our Tele-scopic'S are the top leader in the industry, but we out did our selves again. When a T-S was overlocked the piston head would bottom out on the bushing and wedge it to crimp around the 2nd stage cylinder casing. So we did 2 new designs to meet the needs
> ...


Ttmft for good prices


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Those Boss ports? These should be the new standard!

Everything looks nice. Can I trade my old tellies in? :biggrin:


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Kool shit


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*TTT for some good deals *


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Lookin good Ron ......


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2010, 10:16 PM~19240565
> *Might have a few deals... :biggrin:
> 
> I do have the slips for G-body,caprice, and older caddy's we will doing these at sale price , But the big body caddy and Lincoln I can't  :happysad:
> ...


I have a 79 caddy. what the sale price going to be? :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for the deals. Wat ups Ron!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for the homies


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2010, 08:59 PM~19239719
> *We will be having some sales on kits and suspension parts in the next week, so keep checking in and see whats crackin, We will be adding things daily.....That's how the BMH family gets down :biggrin:
> 
> We got some cool little trinkets for the holiday specials ,left over from the Super-Show.... Spend 500.00 or more and get your choice of 1 of these, while supplies last !!!!
> ...



:thumbsup: lookin to buy a kit so i'll on be on the look out in here :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

now thats the shit rite thurr bmh stepping up the game once again


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

awwwww dayumm!!! looks like I gonna be putting a order in real soon!!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn my christmas dont come till taxes  :biggrin: right now its all for the kids  maybe i can build this car for the kids does that count :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 808cutlass_@Dec 5 2010, 08:55 PM~19248641
> *awwwww dayumm!!! looks like I gonna be putting a order in real soon!!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

Dayummmm that's a hell of a deal on the T's I knw wat I'm getting for christmas


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Are the 8" telescopics the same length as a 10" when colapsed? If so send me a message Ron and I will go ahead and order a set.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2010, 07:27 PM~19239443
> *We've also been asked by many to offer O-Ringed blocks and other such part, like dump bodies, Zig-Zag slowdown, and even cylinders.
> 
> 
> ...


*
So what is the ticket on a pair of 8's and 10's with straight thread ports?Available in show chrome?*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 6 2010, 03:21 PM~19255440
> *Are the 8" telescopics the same length as a 10" when colapsed?  If so send me a message Ron and I will go ahead and order a set.
> *


i think so, my "12"" telescopics are only 1/2" shorter than my regular 14's with the fitting. think they go by the measurment of the top casing not the length of the whole cylinder itself


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Are these prices good if I order from TND?


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

TTT dam good deals all the time!! How much the chipper stickers go for solo


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 6 2010, 05:21 PM~19255440
> *Are the 8" telescopics the same length as a 10" when colapsed?  If so send me a message Ron and I will go ahead and order a set.
> *


Yes , I have 3pr left



> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Dec 6 2010, 10:42 PM~19258964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Trad will honor it


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

TTT for the deals. lookin to get a 2 or 3 pump kit uffin:


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Dec 7 2010, 10:49 PM~19269248
> *TTT for the deals. lookin to get a 2 or 3 pump kit  uffin:
> *


x2...... what's the price's on kits??.....


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock.
> 
> 
> Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.
> ...


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2010, 03:27 AM~19239443
> *
> Our Tele-scopic'S are the top leader in the industry, but we out did our selves again. When a T-S was overlocked the piston head would bottom out on the bushing and wedge it to crimp around the 2nd stage cylinder casing. So we did 2 new designs to meet the needs
> 
> ...


*

Let us know when the new tele´s are ready in show chrome*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2010, 10:15 PM~19268938
> *
> I dont have them in chrome, but we can arrange it. Remember these are a MEDIUM
> 
> *


*Its not for an AC setup so these will work,this is all I need to build this set up 100% nptfree.............Check your pm*


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

what about a heavy duty carrier bearing for the impalas?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

For the telescopics, do you carry a spherical bearing for them to weld into the bridge? Also how much deeper are the extra deep cups you talk about? Do your telescopics hold up to power 3s?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Dec 8 2010, 09:31 AM~19271686
> *what about a heavy duty carrier bearing for the impalas?
> *


coming soon


----------



## PHUKET (Jan 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup: Good deals TTT


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 8 2010, 02:06 PM~19273936
> *coming soon
> *


thanks for the hook up today boss :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi guys,whats the ticket for a G-Body slip?,once my shipment from the black friday sale gets here i have another order to place,and this is on the list :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Dec 8 2010, 06:10 PM~19276554
> *Hi guys,whats the ticket for a G-Body slip?,once my shipment from the black friday sale gets here i have another order to place,and this is on the list :biggrin:
> *


175$ get em while they last


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Dec 7 2010, 11:49 PM~19269248
> *TTT for the deals. lookin to get a 2 or 3 pump kit  uffin:
> *


  any xmas deals on your kits yet?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 8 2010, 05:19 PM~19276661
> *175$ get em while they last
> *


 :0 ima need one


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 8 2010, 06:19 PM~19276661
> *175$ get em while they last
> *


ill be gettin the measurement for the slip yoke for mine. 

i gotta 88 fleetwood now,need to do slipyoke and of course more reinforcing. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty+Dec 8 2010, 06:58 PM~19277135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 9 2010, 10:55 AM~19283698
> *:happysad: not yet.. soon tho.. :biggrin:
> get em while they last
> 
> ...


x-mas special already goin? ill give you a call bro


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 9 2010, 12:39 PM~19284026
> *x-mas special already goin? ill give you a call bro
> *


yep..175$


----------



## bigscrapp (Apr 14, 2009)

on the chrome and raw lincoln extension kits whats the ticket,and the slip for a 97 towncar...how much


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigscrapp_@Dec 9 2010, 03:53 PM~19285552
> *on the chrome and raw lincoln extension kits whats the ticket,and the slip for a 97 towncar...how much
> *


CHROME 220$ & RAW 180$ :biggrin: 

THE SLIP FOR THE LINC IS 225$ :cheesy:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 8 2010, 01:02 PM~19273903
> *For the telescopics, do you carry a spherical bearing for them to weld into the bridge? Also how much deeper are the extra deep cups you talk about? Do your telescopics hold up to power 3s?
> *


Hmm, i guess my question doesn't matter. :dunno:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

I do have the slips for G-body,caprice, and older caddy's we will doing these at sale price , But the big body caddy and Lincoln I can't :happysad: 









This driveline pictured is the lincoln, see how big diameter the tube is,
the lincoln use a massive 3.5 diameter stub
[/quote]


How much for a slip yoke for a 91 brougham run?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> Hmm, i guess my question doesn't matter. :dunno:


No we dont have the bearing, they are 1.3/4 deep, and It depends, Our T-S cylinders can handle a shit load of abuse, but if the suspension isnt rite and there is a lot of side load on the cyl, it could bind. Our new design will handle overlocking due to the new bushing design, but again, it's only as good as the geometry of the suspension. I also recomend to use a cylinder slightly longer then needed to help keep the stability of the 2 stages and to never allow the cylinder to fully extend.



> I do have the slips for G-body,caprice, and older caddy's we will doing these at sale price , But the big body caddy and Lincoln I can't :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much for a slip yoke for a 91 brougham run?
[/quote]

it uses a 1221-1 slip and it is 175.00 ,it comes with a u-jiont aswell


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> No we dont have the bearing, they are 1.3/4 deep, and It depends, Our T-S cylinders can handle a shit load of abuse, but if the suspension isnt rite and there is a lot of side load on the cyl, it could bind. Our new design will handle overlocking due to the new bushing design, but again, it's only as good as the geometry of the suspension. I also recomend to use a cylinder slightly longer then needed to help keep the stability of the 2 stages and to never allow the cylinder to fully extend.
> How much for a slip yoke for a 91 brougham run?


it uses a 1221-1 slip and it is 175.00 ,it comes with a u-jiont aswell 
[/quote]
Thanks Ron. I will probably end up getting a set just to try them out. Unfortunatly, It will probably be during tax season but i do have the 12 t-s, gbody slip and the pivot bushings on the list. I never had a problem with sitting 3s on your 14s so i figure i will try these new teles out. Plus it is not a real power 3 since i never use chains.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*We are at it once again*_, there are several new products and some Re-designed to meet the demand and abuse that we put on it for the New Year.

Our Tele-scopic'S are the top leader in the industry, but we out did our selves again. When a T-S was overlocked the piston head would bottom out on the bushing and wedge it to crimp around the 2nd stage cylinder casing. So we did 2 new designs to meet the needs



















We've also been asked by many to offer O-Ringed blocks and other such part, like dump bodies, Zig-Zag slowdown, and even cylinders.





















































Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock. 










Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.










*Kit will sell for* $600
We will be carrying the axle pivot bushings for G-Body,Caprice for $55.00 and Lincoln ,Cadillac for $60.00




We will be having some sales on kits and suspension parts in the next week, so keep checking in and see whats crackin, We will be adding things daily.....That's how the *BMH* family gets down :biggrin: 

We got some cool little trinkets for the holiday specials ,left over from the Super-Show.... Spend 500.00 or more and get your choice of 1 of these, while supplies last !!!!


























Big-M's *chipper* stickers $2.50 each or 2 for $5.00












All new T-S will be 225 per pair...
8's to 17''
12's to 22''
14's to 25''
16's to 28'' (these are being made ,1 week delivery time)

And yes all our teles have 1'' hardened final shaft

Or we will do a T-S combo with super deep coil-over cups for $285.00




Might have a few deals... :biggrin:









Lincoln Extender kit. as shown 









Chrome kit for $220.00

On the adjustables, pretty much everything that I have in stock is spoken for, But we'll see what the weeks ahead will offer  

I do have the slips for G-body,caprice, and older caddy's we will doing these at sale price , But the big body caddy and Lincoln I can't :happysad: 









This driveline pictured is the lincoln, see how big diameter the tube is,
the lincoln use a massive 3.5 diameter stub

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 11 2010, 02:26 PM~19301951
> *ttt :rimshot:
> *


no hydro kits still x-mas is right around the corner.......


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 11 2010, 07:27 PM~19303732
> *no hydro kits still x-mas is right around the corner.......
> *


post'n up sales on kits next week :biggrin: so keep a look out on some bomb specials.. more bang for your buck :0


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

need a price for the 24 inch teliscopes and a slip yoke for an 88 fleetwood thanks


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 11 2010, 08:47 PM~19303856
> *post'n up sales on kits next week :biggrin: so keep a look out on some bomb specials.. more bang for your buck :0
> *


dont forget the carrier bearing, lol


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

ANY X MAS SALES ON SQUARE DUMPS? LA OR LV??


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 11 2010, 08:47 PM~19303856
> *post'n up sales on kits next week :biggrin: so keep a look out on some bomb specials.. more bang for your buck :0
> *


Should of held my order til this week so i could of got the special on the kit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 10 2010, 01:50 PM~19293552
> *We are at it once again, there are several new products and some Re-designed to meet the demand and abuse that we put on it for the New Year.
> 
> Our Tele-scopic'S are the top leader in the industry, but we out did our selves again. When a T-S was overlocked the piston head would bottom out on the bushing and wedge it to crimp around the 2nd stage cylinder casing. So we did 2 new designs to meet the needs
> ...


I hope u sent my keychains with my order :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I was wondering on the TS cylinders my self. I'm wanting some 20"s for my cutlass but I love me some 3 wheel. I guess I'll run. Reg cylinders so I'm not sweating it.  PM price for a set of street 20"s. And a pre wired hop handle shipped to 76179


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Big Ron you owe me 3 key-chains player! :biggrin:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

You guys have any axle mount pivots ready to go for a Cadillac big body? Sent pm too... :biggrin:


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 11 2010, 08:47 PM~19303856
> *post'n up sales on kits next week :biggrin: so keep a look out on some bomb specials.. more bang for your buck :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Big Thanks for the awesome staff over at Black Magic Hydraulics....ordered parts via pm, called to confirm, and got my products the following afternoon... good communication,lightning fast shipping, cool deals, and everything on the wish list was delivered!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 11 2010, 08:10 PM~19303969
> *need a price for the 24 inch teliscopes and a slip yoke for an 88 fleetwood thanks
> *


225$ for the tele's.. & 175$ for the slip :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 12 2010, 11:04 PM~19312633
> *I was wondering on the TS cylinders my self. I'm wanting some 20"s for my cutlass but I love me some 3 wheel. I guess I'll run. Reg cylinders so I'm not sweating it.  PM price for a set of street 20"s. And a pre wired hop handle shipped to 76179
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksided+Dec 13 2010, 03:02 PM~19316542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## erikroy81 (Mar 7, 2010)

[I do have the slips for G-body,caprice, and older caddy's we will doing these at sale price , But the big body caddy and Lincoln I can't :happysad: 









This driveline pictured is the lincoln, see how big diameter the tube is,
the lincoln use a massive 3.5 diameter stub
[/quote]


----------



## erikroy81 (Mar 7, 2010)

I do have the slips for G-body,caprice, and older caddy's we will doing these at sale price , But the big body caddy and Lincoln I can't :happysad: 









This driveline pictured is the lincoln, see how big diameter the tube is,
the lincoln use a massive 3.5 diameter stub

ttt 
[/quote]
how much for just da slip it for a 81 old delta 88


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

Need some 8 inch telescopics that lock up to 16 how much???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> I do have the slips for G-body,caprice, and older caddy's we will doing these at sale price , But the big body caddy and Lincoln I can't :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much for just da slip it for a 81 old delta 88
[/quote]
175$


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Dec 14 2010, 02:38 PM~19325369
> *Need some 8 inch telescopics that lock up to 16 how much???
> *


225$ :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

Out of curiosity is there an imposter big M running around?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 14 2010, 03:47 PM~19325868
> *Out of curiosity is there an imposter big M running around?
> *


maybe :dunno:


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Dec 12 2010, 11:24 PM~19312831
> *Big Ron you owe me 3 key-chains player! :biggrin:
> *


*Damn I only get 1. Thanks for the hook up again Big M, keep my updated on my order homie.  *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Dec 14 2010, 05:32 PM~19326621
> *Damn I only get 1. Thanks for the hook up again Big M, keep my updated on my order homie.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

good deals 
:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

do you guys sell adjustable lower trailing arms for an 88 fleetwood if so whats the price


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 15 2010, 05:18 PM~19336231
> *do you guys sell adjustable lower trailing arms for an 88 fleetwood if so whats the price
> *


pm sent


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

can someone pm me a price on the lincoln extenders. in regular. not chrome..shipped


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2010, 08:44 PM~19338136
> *can someone pm me a price on the lincoln extenders. in regular. not chrome..shipped
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*We are at it once again*_, there are several new products and some Re-designed to meet the demand and abuse that we put on it for the New Year.

Our Tele-scopic'S are the top leader in the industry, but we out did our selves again. When a T-S was overlocked the piston head would bottom out on the bushing and wedge it to crimp around the 2nd stage cylinder casing. So we did 2 new designs to meet the needs



















We've also been asked by many to offer O-Ringed blocks and other such part, like dump bodies, Zig-Zag slowdown, and even cylinders.

















































Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock. 










Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.










*Kit will sell for* $600
We will be carrying the axle pivot bushings for G-Body,Caprice for $55.00 and Lincoln ,Cadillac for $60.00
We will be having some sales on kits and suspension parts in the next week, so keep checking in and see whats crackin, We will be adding things daily.....That's how the *BMH* family gets down :biggrin: 

We got some cool little trinkets for the holiday specials ,left over from the Super-Show.... Spend 500.00 or more and get your choice of 1 of these, while supplies last !!!!


























Big-M's *chipper* stickers $2.50 each or 2 for $5.00








All new T-S will be 225 per pair...
8's to 17''
12's to 22''
14's to 25''
16's to 28'' (these are being made ,1 week delivery time)

And yes all our teles have 1'' hardened final shaft

Or we will do a T-S combo with super deep coil-over cups for $285.00
Might have a few deals... :biggrin:









Lincoln Extender kit. as shown 









Chrome kit for $220.00

On the adjustables, pretty much everything that I have in stock is spoken for, But we'll see what the weeks ahead will offer  

I do have the slips for G-body,caprice, and older caddy's we will doing these at sale price , But the big body caddy and Lincoln I can't :happysad: 









This driveline pictured is the lincoln, see how big diameter the tube is,
the lincoln use a massive 3.5 diameter stub

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$.. post'n pics soon :biggrin:

BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 16 2010, 10:44 AM~19343911
> *2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$.. post'n pics soon :biggrin:
> 
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33
> *




real good deals right there!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$.. post'n pics soon :biggrin:
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33</span>
Starting 12-15-2010 and running up to <span style=\'color:red\'>12-30-10 our kit special for the end of the year will be......2 Pump Chrome Street Kit with power balls for *$899.00 *plus shipping.....








This is not the exact kit but this will give you a good idea...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigBlue64 (Jan 9, 2008)

Are you having any specials on anodized blocks?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Dec 16 2010, 05:27 PM~19345687
> *
> *


P-J's a chipper....But not soon, I here you gettin some super sham-WOW #11's....ouch...Guess I let the cat out the bag :wow:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2010, 09:45 PM~19347817
> *P-J's a chipper....But not soon, I here you gettin some super sham-WOW #11's....ouch...Guess I let the cat out the bag :wow:
> *


ya we will have to see how SUPER SHAM-WOW THEY R :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Dec 16 2010, 09:52 PM~19348549
> *ya we will have to see how SUPER SHAM-WOW THEY R  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bout time you got some chipper :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$.. :biggrin:
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33</span>
Starting 12-15-2010 and running up to <span style=\'color:red\'>12-30-10 our kit special for the end of the year will be......2 Pump Chrome Street Kit with power balls for *$899.00 *plus shipping.....








This is not the exact kit but this will give you a good idea...


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock. 









:wow: :wow: Thats High!!!!! Can I get one? :biggrin: Bolt in?


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 17 2010, 12:50 PM~19352576
> *2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$..  :biggrin:
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33</span>
> Starting 12-15-2010 and running up to <span style=\'color:red\'>12-30-10 our kit special for the end of the year will be......2 Pump Chrome Street Kit with power balls for $899.00 plus shipping.....
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 17 2010, 12:37 PM~19352894
> *Our new Cadillac and Caprice Long-arm kit. This kit is a fully bolt-in kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock.
> 
> 
> ...


yea jus come by player.. we got you :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 16 2010, 12:44 PM~19343911
> *2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$.. post'n pics soon :biggrin:
> 
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33
> *


Now that's what you call a Christmas Special :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 17 2010, 12:50 PM~19352576
> *2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$..  :biggrin:
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33</span>
> Starting 12-15-2010 and running up to <span style=\'color:red\'>12-30-10 our kit special for the end of the year will be......2 Pump Chrome Street Kit with power balls for $899.00 plus shipping.....
> ...


 :wave: :wave: Sup CHIPPER CHEARLEADER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 17 2010, 12:54 AM~19349593
> *bout time you got some chipper :biggrin:
> *


ya ya chipper


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Dec 17 2010, 11:03 PM~19358130
> *ya ya chipper
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*We are at it once again*_, there are several new products and some Re-designed to meet the demand and abuse that we put on it for the New Year.

Our Tele-scopic'S are the top leader in the industry, but we out did our selves again. When a T-S was overlocked the piston head would bottom out on the bushing and wedge it to crimp around the 2nd stage cylinder casing. So we did 2 new designs to meet the needs



















We've also been asked by many to offer O-Ringed blocks and other such part, like dump bodies, Zig-Zag slowdown, and even cylinders.

















































Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock. 










Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.










*Kit will sell for* $600
We will be carrying the axle pivot bushings for G-Body,Caprice for $55.00 and Lincoln ,Cadillac for $60.00
We will be having some sales on kits and suspension parts in the next week, so keep checking in and see whats crackin, We will be adding things daily.....That's how the *BMH* family gets down :biggrin: 

We got some cool little trinkets for the holiday specials ,left over from the Super-Show.... Spend 500.00 or more and get your choice of 1 of these, while supplies last !!!!


























Big-M's *chipper* stickers $2.50 each or 2 for $5.00








All new T-S will be 225 per pair...
8's to 17''
12's to 22''
14's to 25''
16's to 28'' (these are being made ,1 week delivery time)

And yes all our teles have 1'' hardened final shaft

Or we will do a T-S combo with super deep coil-over cups for $285.00
Might have a few deals... :biggrin:









Lincoln Extender kit. as shown 









Chrome kit for $220.00

On the adjustables, pretty much everything that I have in stock is spoken for, But we'll see what the weeks ahead will offer  

I do have the slips for G-body,caprice, and older caddy's we will doing these at sale price , But the big body caddy and Lincoln I can't :happysad: 









This driveline pictured is the lincoln, see how big diameter the tube is,
the lincoln use a massive 3.5 diameter stub

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$.. :biggrin:
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33</span>
Starting 12-15-2010 and running up to <span style=\'color:red\'>12-30-10 our kit special for the end of the year will be......2 Pump Chrome Street Kit with power balls for *$899.00 *plus shipping.....








This is not the exact kit but this will give you a good idea...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2010, 09:40 PM~19239536
> *Our new Cadillac and Caprice Long-arm kit. This kit is a fully bolt-in kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock.
> 
> 
> ...



If this kit is installed with 14 inch cylinders in the rear with no coil at all what would be the approximate amount of lift in the rear?

Im not building a hopper but am wanting to modify the rear suspension to get a real nice lockup and be able to drive it rather high....more for good 3 wheels...and to not drag my rear rocker anymore lol


Also since this kit is "bolt in" and the and the lower mount is relocated is this a bolt in part as well?

Any pics of this kit installed?

Thanks


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

also how low will the car sit with that kit on my caddy


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 18 2010, 05:15 PM~19363082
> *If this kit is installed with 14 inch cylinders in the rear with no coil at all what would be the approximate amount of lift in the rear?
> 
> Im not building a hopper but am wanting to modify the rear suspension to get a real nice lockup and be able to drive it rather high....more for good 3 wheels...and to not drag my rear rocker anymore lol
> ...


that looks like waaaay over kill for only locking up 14" cylinders, looks more like a clown car suspension kit to me.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 19 2010, 04:49 AM~19366022
> *that looks like waaaay over kill for only locking up 14" cylinders, looks more like a clown car suspension kit to me.
> *



thats what im trying to figure out


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

How much for some teles. shipped to san diego


----------



## 1lowTC (Oct 15, 2005)

The slip yoke you have priced at $175, will that one work on 78 Caddy coupe deville?


----------



## AzianCuty (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 18 2010, 02:53 PM~19360798
> *2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$..  :biggrin:
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33</span>
> Starting 12-15-2010 and running up to <span style=\'color:red\'>12-30-10 our kit special for the end of the year will be......2 Pump Chrome Street Kit with power balls for $899.00 plus shipping.....
> ...


Will be ordering my kit next week!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShortRound+Dec 19 2010, 06:54 PM~19370160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*We are at it once again*_, there are several new products and some Re-designed to meet the demand and abuse that we put on it for the New Year.

Our Tele-scopic'S are the top leader in the industry, but we out did our selves again. When a T-S was overlocked the piston head would bottom out on the bushing and wedge it to crimp around the 2nd stage cylinder casing. So we did 2 new designs to meet the needs



















We've also been asked by many to offer O-Ringed blocks and other such part, like dump bodies, Zig-Zag slowdown, and even cylinders.

















































Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock. 










Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.










*Kit will sell for* $600
We will be carrying the axle pivot bushings for G-Body,Caprice for $55.00 and Lincoln ,Cadillac for $60.00
We will be having some sales on kits and suspension parts in the next week, so keep checking in and see whats crackin, We will be adding things daily.....That's how the *BMH* family gets down :biggrin: 

We got some cool little trinkets for the holiday specials ,left over from the Super-Show.... Spend 500.00 or more and get your choice of 1 of these, while supplies last !!!!


























Big-M's *chipper* stickers $2.50 each or 2 for $5.00








All new T-S will be 225 per pair...
8's to 17''
12's to 22''
14's to 25''
16's to 28'' (these are being made ,1 week delivery time)

And yes all our teles have 1'' hardened final shaft

Or we will do a T-S combo with super deep coil-over cups for $285.00
Might have a few deals... :biggrin:









Lincoln Extender kit. as shown 









Chrome kit for $220.00

On the adjustables, pretty much everything that I have in stock is spoken for, But we'll see what the weeks ahead will offer  

I do have the slips for G-body,caprice, and older caddy's we will doing these at sale price , But the big body caddy and Lincoln I can't :happysad: 









This driveline pictured is the lincoln, see how big diameter the tube is,
the lincoln use a massive 3.5 diameter stub

ttt 




2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$.. :biggrin:
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33</span>
Starting 12-15-2010 and running up to <span style=\'color:red\'>12-30-10 our kit special for the end of the year will be......2 Pump Chrome Street Kit with power balls for *$899.00 *plus shipping.....








This is not the exact kit but this will give you a good idea...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Thanks Big M for Another hook up, Got it today. *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Dec 22 2010, 06:44 PM~19397525
> *Thanks Big M for Another hook up, Got it today.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Merry Christmas to the BMH fam from the TRU RYDAZ!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

WISHING ALL A VERY MERRY X-MAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM ALL OF US HERE AT BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

What about a 3 pump kit?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

wishing my black magic family a very merry xmas and a happy new year


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

jus a few more days till the end of the year.. so get your specials why they hot


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 28 2010, 01:48 PM~19440871
> *jus a few more days till the end of the year.. so get your specials why they hot
> *


I want to buy a setup but you guys dont check your pm,s?? Look me up in your pm,s. and get back to me .


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Dec 28 2010, 02:14 PM~19441041
> *I want to buy a setup but you guys dont check your pm,s?? Look me up in your pm,s. and get back to me .
> *


i jus checked all my pm's homie.. i did'nt see 1 in ther from you :happysad: 

hit me up at the shop ill take care of you.. 1-866-magic-33.. or 1-702-222-2112 :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 28 2010, 10:53 PM~19441357
> *i jus checked all my pm's homie.. i did'nt see 1 in ther from you :happysad:
> 
> hit me up at the shop ill  take care of you.. 1-866-magic-33 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              1-866-magic-33      end_of_the_skype_highlighting.. or 1-702-222-2112 :biggr :in:
> *


Did you get my PM? 

Got any X-mas special deals on Tacoma rear axles with stock Impala-mounts?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Dec 28 2010, 04:20 PM~19442039
> *Did you get my PM?
> 
> Got any X-mas special deals on Tacoma rear axles with stock Impala-mounts?
> *


sry player we dnt sale toy rear w/stock mounts :happysad:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 28 2010, 01:48 PM~19440871
> *jus a few more days till the end of the year.. so get your specials why they hot
> *


pm'd...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Dec 28 2010, 11:04 PM~19446044
> *pm'd...
> *


pm'd


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 28 2010, 02:48 PM~19440871
> *jus a few more days till the end of the year.. so get your specials why they hot
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

Ron...I have called several times to talk to you over the last 4 months & your always talking in the background but Big M says you can't come to the phone b/c your to busy. If you think that I can't prove that you ripped me of b/c you didn't send me a reciept or documentation of any kind then your wrong. If you don't send me what I paid for the next time I get on here I will let everyone know how you ripped me off. If you make this right nothing else will be said. I don't want to be like other people & use my vacation time to come out to your shop. $2,300.00

Shorty 614-905-6052


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Dec 29 2010, 03:17 PM~19449866
> *Ron...I have called several times to talk to you over the last 4 months & your always talking in the background but Big M says you can't come to the phone b/c your to busy. If you think that I can't prove that you ripped me of b/c you didn't send me a reciept or documentation of any kind then your wrong. If you don't send me what I paid for the next time I get on here I will let everyone know how you ripped me off. If you make this right nothing else will be said. I don't want to be like other people & use my vacation time to come out to your shop. $2,300.00
> 
> Shorty 614-905-6052
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 29 2010, 02:24 PM~19449934
> *:wow:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Dec 29 2010, 02:17 PM~19449866
> *Ron...I have called several times to talk to you over the last 4 months & your always talking in the background but Big M says you can't come to the phone b/c your to busy. If you think that I can't prove that you ripped me of b/c you didn't send me a reciept or documentation of any kind then your wrong. If you don't send me what I paid for the next time I get on here I will let everyone know how you ripped me off. If you make this right nothing else will be said. I don't want to be like other people & use my vacation time to come out to your shop. $2,300.00
> 
> Shorty 614-905-6052
> *


 :drama: that to long you should of went out there already 4 months thats damn near half the time to make a baby LOL


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$.. :biggrin:
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33</span>
Starting 12-15-2010 and running up to <span style=\'color:red\'>12-30-10 our kit special for the end of the year will be......2 Pump Chrome Street Kit with power balls for *$899.00 *plus shipping.....








This is not the exact kit but this will give you a good idea...


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Dec 29 2010, 01:17 PM~19449866
> *Ron...I have called several times to talk to you over the last 4 months & your always talking in the background but Big M says you can't come to the phone b/c your to busy. If you think that I can't prove that you ripped me of b/c you didn't send me a reciept or documentation of any kind then your wrong. If you don't send me what I paid for the next time I get on here I will let everyone know how you ripped me off. If you make this right nothing else will be said. I don't want to be like other people & use my vacation time to come out to your shop. $2,300.00
> 
> Shorty 614-905-6052
> *


Holy chit man :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

jus 1 more day till the sale is over.. so get em while they hot :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Dec 29 2010, 02:17 PM~19449866
> *Ron...I have called several times to talk to you over the last 4 months & your always talking in the background but Big M says you can't come to the phone b/c your to busy. If you think that I can't prove that you ripped me of b/c you didn't send me a reciept or documentation of any kind then your wrong. If you don't send me what I paid for the next time I get on here I will let everyone know how you ripped me off. If you make this right nothing else will be said. I don't want to be like other people & use my vacation time to come out to your shop. $2,300.00
> 
> Shorty 614-905-6052
> *


Well Shorty, if you want to play like this Lil' homie ,,cool.. As for us ripping you off,,,*dont think so little playa*, Plus Vegas is the vaction capital :cheesy: 
so since you puttin me on "_so called blast_"

I think I must refresh your memory....

You wanted a chrome Toyota axle. *which is 1350 to start*. But you wanted a 1 ton V-6 for extra strenght.... that was 250 more. You asked if we could upgrade the tabs from 1/4 to 3/8 so the lower trailing arm wouldn't rip throw and the truss material to go from our normal .188 wall to .250 wall ,plus add chain boxes...
Which I charged you 75 extra to do ... Oh yeah don't forget to add for the disc brake conversion which is another 450.00
So when I did the math we came up with 2125.00... Then you dropped names and whinned about the price....So Big-M even gave you a better deal $2000.00  not mention expiditing the whole ordeal and locating the 1 ton axle in just a few days you 

Heres the invoice that was taped to the shrink wrap in a plastic shipping label which is required by our shipping broker









Your axle was done in just a few weeks time and shipped ASAP. you should let everyone on here know that what your waiting for is some brakelines (That were not part the deal to begin with) after you so called say we ripped you off. I was willing to do these just to make the customer happy.

Now, About me always in the back ground...Your rite on that. I over see what all my guys do...As did I do with this !!!! I am the main fabricator here , and Big-M and O.J are my front guys...And well qualified at that, we all own lowriders, and are not no chumps !!!! 
Big-m originally took your order and he was handling you all the way through it. Even when you called and complained,he asked you to send him p.m's or e-mails disclosing what you say...We document everything here to cover our asses, becuase your not the first to think something is owed to you!!! To show we do anything to make the customer happy, he offered to give you the upgraded stainless brake lines to make good.

First I was out of 3/16 S/S tube and when it did arrive , I didn't have any rear-ends to mock it up on...I have 2 being chromed as I type which should have been done last week, but with the Holidays ,alot of businesses have shut down...

So I would like to see the P.M I sent you and others between Big-M so you can prove me wrong...Or that we F'd you

Even after this B.S I will still make the Lines once the axles get back, cus if it didn't fit exactly rite ,you mite get on here Bashing us again


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 30 2010, 07:28 PM~19461861
> *Well Shorty, if you want to play like this Lil' homie ,,cool.. As for us ripping you off,,,dont think so little playa, Plus Vegas is the vaction capital :cheesy:
> so since you puttin me on "so called blast"
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE IT LOOKS LIKE THE BOSS CROSSED ALL THE T'S AND DOTTED ALL THE I'S FOR YOU PLAYER!!!! :wow: HAPPY NEW YEAR AND SEE YOU SOON MAYBE? :uh:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

I need...
everything chrome...
For the front: 8" competition pistons, cups and donuts...
and slip and yoke and the carrier bearing for a X-frame.

give me a price on each 
and give me a price on a drive shaft to.

I just recieved my tele's last week nice work...


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 30 2010, 08:28 PM~19461861
> *Well Shorty, if you want to play like this Lil' homie ,,cool.. As for us ripping you off,,,dont think so little playa, Plus Vegas is the vaction capital :cheesy:
> so since you puttin me on "so called blast"
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

BIG M got my 24inch TS and my slip yoke today damn UPS came when i was in the shower and hung a door tag i had to go pick it up fuckin bastards lol quick on the shipping THANKS will do bussiness again


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

shorty hittin 60 I need to buy a rearend immediatly, Sep 17 2010, 08:13 AM 


Hittin 70" Now


Group: OG Member
Posts: 274
Member No.: 5,208
Joined: Dec 2002



Hey this is Shorty...im one of Matt's good friends. I called your shop yesterday about a Toyota 1 ton rearend for a 63 Impala. I need the strongest rearend you have ever built...I don't care if you have to reinforce the top & the bottom. I want all the reinforcement & brackets made out of 3/8. I can give you measurements of where I want the chain mounts. I need it to have disc brakes chromed, I want everything chromed. I called you about 3 months ago to have this rearend built. You asked me to put a deposit on it I said I would & then in the same breath you told me you would call me back in week so you could make sure you could find a 1 ton rearend. The same thing happened yesterday. I will buy a rearend from you if you will sell me one. I would like to have it here in 35 days. My cell # is 614-905-6052 my house is 614-834-4752 & an extra cell you can reach me at is 614-593-0526. 

--------------------

www.hitemuphydraulics.com- Canal Winchester, OH- 614-905-6052

"Dey Know"

'63 Impala Single Pump...Stock Trailing Arms...70"+
Wheels Up...Ass Down! Swangin!

Step Your Game Up!

Looking for a Hydraulics Parts Sponsor!!! Give Me a Call! SHORTY


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

Sounds great what you wrote but that isn't the way it went down. First of all I started calling you guys at the beginning of summer & you all wanted to bullshit me...you would tell me you had a 1 ton rearend then you would call me back a week later saying you couldn't locate one. And you wanted to bullshit me some more when I tried calling again in September. Finally someone from your shop called & said he knew you were getting a 1 ton in...so Big M didn't locate one for me in just days. As it says in my email above I wanted the strongest rearend ever built & that I wanted EVERYTHING reinforced in 3/8! 

You were supposed to make the trailing arm mounts out of 3/8, instead you made them out of 1/4 & then welded an 1/8 inch piece to ONE side of each mount. You were supposed to make the wishbone mount out of 3/8 & made it out of 3/16 which will eventually rip off. The chain mounts were supposed to be made out of 3/8 & again you made it out of 3/16 which the holes will def stretch. The piece used to reinforce the rearend is supposed to be made out of 3/8 as well...if I decide to drill a hole in it, it's probably 1/4 inch...maybe 3/16...but we'll see how far this thing goes. The rearend was supposed to be reinforced from axle to axle completely. There is supposed to be about a 2 inch piece of material on the outsides of the lower trailing arm brackets...they aren't even there! The brake lines were never thrown in to make me happy...they were part of the deal from day 1. This is what I told Big M I wanted...word for word. I didn't whine for shit...I paid the prices you guys gave me. I didn't throw out names to get a better price...I threw out names so you would build the damn thing. I don't care to pay out for something when it's what I want & specifically ask for...but this is not what I ask for. You have completely re-worked these numbers & my rearend! 

Maybe you should talk to your shipping broker because I didn't get the "REQUIRED" invoice & I know your not gonna take the blame. I wouldn't have even needed any paperwork if you would have built the rearend right. So to say this is just about brake lines as everyone can see on here your wrong! When you guys called to tell me the rearend was ready to be shipped & you needed the rest of your money I asked if you could send me some pictures of it to make sure everything looked right & you said it would be a few days before you could send any pictures. I told you I would go ahead & pay you but I wanted the pictures sent. Never got any pictures. The minute I got the rearend I called you immediately because it wasn't built right & it didn't have the brake lines. I heard you say in the background that there is nothing you can do about it right now & if anything breaks on it you will make it right. I didn't get that in writing either so you will probably deny that too. Since most of our conversations were over the phone & through Big M this works out nicely for you. 

The people on here that know me know that im not a bullshitter & they can see right through you. I have heard about a lot of people calling you out on the shit you do wrong but your right...you do "cover your ass" with lies! Who's crossing the t's & dotting the i's now!?

You always say your work is guaranteed...so does this mean your going to send me the rearend that I paid to have built & pay to ship this one back? So let me & everyone on here know what your gonna do.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Dec 30 2010, 08:40 PM~19462730
> *I need...
> everything chrome...
> For the front: 8" competition pistons, cups and donuts...
> ...


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 30 2010, 09:15 PM~19463153
> *BIG M got my 24inch TS and my slip yoke today damn UPS came when i was in the shower and hung a door tag  i had to go pick it up fuckin bastards lol  quick on the shipping THANKS  will do bussiness again
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Dec 31 2010, 09:58 AM~19466626
> *Sounds great what you wrote but that isn't the way it went down. First of all I started calling you guys at the beginning of summer & you all wanted to bullshit me...you would tell me you had a 1 ton rearend then you would call me back a week later saying you couldn't locate one. And you wanted to bullshit me some more when I tried calling again in September. Finally someone from your shop called & said he knew you were getting a 1 ton in...so Big M didn't locate one for me in just days. As it says in my email above I wanted the strongest rearend ever built & that I wanted EVERYTHING reinforced in 3/8!
> 
> You were supposed to make the trailing arm mounts out of 3/8, instead you made them out of 1/4 & then welded an 1/8 inch piece to ONE side of each mount. You were supposed to make the wishbone mount out of 3/8 & made it out of 3/16 which will eventually rip off. The chain mounts were supposed to be made out of 3/8 & again you made it out of 3/16 which the holes will def stretch. The piece used to reinforce the rearend is supposed to be made out of 3/8 as well...if I decide to drill a hole in it, it's probably 1/4 inch...maybe 3/16...but we'll see how far this thing goes. The rearend was supposed to be reinforced from axle to axle completely. There is supposed to be about a 2 inch piece of material on the outsides of the lower trailing arm brackets...they aren't even there! The brake lines were never thrown in to make me happy...they were part of the deal from day 1. This is what I told Big M I wanted...word for word. I didn't whine for shit...I paid the prices you guys gave me. I didn't throw out names to get a better price...I threw out names so you would build the damn thing. I don't care to pay out for something when it's what I want & specifically ask for...but this is not what I ask for. You have completely re-worked these numbers & my rearend!
> ...


:drama:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Dec 31 2010, 12:58 PM~19466626
> *Sounds great what you wrote but that isn't the way it went down. First of all I started calling you guys at the beginning of summer & you all wanted to bullshit me...you would tell me you had a 1 ton rearend then you would call me back a week later saying you couldn't locate one. And you wanted to bullshit me some more when I tried calling again in September. Finally someone from your shop called & said he knew you were getting a 1 ton in...so Big M didn't locate one for me in just days. As it says in my email above I wanted the strongest rearend ever built & that I wanted EVERYTHING reinforced in 3/8!
> 
> You were supposed to make the trailing arm mounts out of 3/8, instead you made them out of 1/4 & then welded an 1/8 inch piece to ONE side of each mount. You were supposed to make the wishbone mount out of 3/8 & made it out of 3/16 which will eventually rip off. The chain mounts were supposed to be made out of 3/8 & again you made it out of 3/16 which the holes will def stretch. The piece used to reinforce the rearend is supposed to be made out of 3/8 as well...if I decide to drill a hole in it, it's probably 1/4 inch...maybe 3/16...but we'll see how far this thing goes. The rearend was supposed to be reinforced from axle to axle completely. There is supposed to be about a 2 inch piece of material on the outsides of the lower trailing arm brackets...they aren't even there! The brake lines were never thrown in to make me happy...they were part of the deal from day 1. This is what I told Big M I wanted...word for word. I didn't whine for shit...I paid the prices you guys gave me. I didn't throw out names to get a better price...I threw out names so you would build the damn thing. I don't care to pay out for something when it's what I want & specifically ask for...but this is not what I ask for. You have completely re-worked these numbers & my rearend!
> ...


WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY to much to read


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

i need 2 sets of polypak cylinder seals asap shippd to 34758 pm me wit price :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Dec 31 2010, 03:31 PM~19469454
> *i need 2 sets of polypak cylinder seals asap shippd to 34758 pm me wit price :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 31 2010, 03:51 PM~19469585
> *pm sent :cheesy:
> *


serio controla
sssssssssup player :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 31 2010, 03:54 PM~19469614
> *serio controla
> sssssssssup player :cheesy:
> *


seeeeeeeeeewoooooo.. thats sedio


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey M. Let oj know to send it out today thanks big dawg.


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 31 2010, 06:02 PM~19469227
> *WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY to much to read
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 31 2010, 04:12 PM~19469748
> *Hey M. Let oj know to send it out today thanks big dawg.
> *


sry player.. no ups 2day.. nothing ship'n till tue :happysad:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 30 2010, 07:28 PM~19461861
> *Well Shorty, if you want to play like this Lil' homie ,,cool.. As for us ripping you off,,,dont think so little playa, Plus Vegas is the vaction capital :cheesy:
> so since you puttin me on "so called blast"
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

Just wanted to let everyone know if you do business with Black Magic & get screwed they will just blow you off! You won't even get a phone call or email. I guess there not gonna do anything about this. So I paid for rearend that is built wrong & im stuck with it. Oh yeah...never even got my brake lines.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 18 2010, 12:53 PM~19360798
> *2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$..  :biggrin:
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33</span>
> Starting 12-15-2010 and running up to <span style=\'color:red\'>12-30-10 our kit special for the end of the year will be......2 Pump Chrome Street Kit with power balls for $899.00 plus shipping.....
> ...


Y'all going to have a "taxtime" special on kits? Check should be rolling in soon!


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

will the tacoma rear ends be included in that special? Also, how long does it normally take to complete and ship? i want to order one and have it arrive just as i get back from afghanistan.

reinforced, powdercoated chrome, setup for wishbone, ready to bolt up and roll.

Thanks!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Jan 9 2011, 06:12 AM~19546218
> *will the tacoma rear ends be included in that special? Also, how long does it normally take to complete and ship? i want to order one and have it arrive just as i get back from afghanistan.
> 
> reinforced, powdercoated chrome, setup for wishbone, ready to bolt up and roll.
> ...


1400$ all chrome :biggrin:


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Jan 9 2011, 08:12 AM~19546218
> *will the tacoma rear ends be included in that special? Also, how long does it normally take to complete and ship? i want to order one and have it arrive just as i get back from afghanistan.
> 
> reinforced, powdercoated chrome, setup for wishbone, ready to bolt up and roll.
> ...


Hopefully everything works out with your rearend because it sure as hell didn't with mine. I still haven't heard anything from Black Magic. Oh yeah...they said they would send my brake lines but they didn't do that.


----------



## luxurysport87 (Mar 9, 2009)

need a price for chromin a axle for a 85 cadillac fleetwood n shipped back.already reinforced im in florida 33527. just a an idea at how much im lookin at. thanks


----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2010, 09:40 PM~19239536
> *Our new Cadillac and Caprice Long-arm kit. This kit is a fully bolt-in kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock.
> 
> 
> ...


SAY RON ON THE LONG ARM KIT, HOW WILL IT HELP MY '73 IMPALA ON BETTER INCHES TO THE NOSE? IS IT BECAUSE THE LOWERS BETTER STABALIZE THE RIDE WHEN HOPPING BY RELOCATING THEM FURTHER TO THE FRONT? AND FOR THREE WHEELIN' HOW IT AFFECT IT? THANKS! BY THE WAY U DID A GREAT JOB ON REBUILDIN' MY ADEL!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Jan 7 2011, 05:29 AM~19528879
> *Just wanted to let everyone know if you do business with Black Magic & get screwed they will just blow you off! You won't even get a phone call or email. I guess there not gonna do anything about this. So I paid for rearend that is built wrong & im stuck with it. Oh yeah...never even got my brake lines.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 29 2010, 06:17 PM~19452375
> *2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$..  :biggrin:
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33</span>
> Starting 12-15-2010 and running up to <span style=\'color:red\'>12-30-10 our kit special for the end of the year will be......2 Pump Chrome Street Kit with power balls for $899.00 plus shipping.....
> ...


THE BLACK MAGIC CREW HOOKED ME UP AND GOT MY ALL CHROME 3 PUMP SET UP TO THE CANADIAN BORDER,GREAT PRICE AND FAST SHIPPING AND GOOD PEOPLE ! ! NO PROBS TO DEAL WITH.THANXS AGAIN :thumbsup:


----------

